# Fun with taps and dies



## Ed McDonnell (Apr 16, 2014)

I've been working on a new custom design the last couple of days.  The design includes a M7 x 0.75 coupling.  I had just gotten my M7 x 0.75 die from Victor Machinery Exchange ("VME") yesterday.  Spent all morning today making my parts and the last operation needed was to cut a male M7 x 0.75 thread.  

My new VME die cut the aluminum like butter.  Threads looked really clean as well.    But....wait a minute.....those look like a finer pitch than 0.75.    Get the magnifier and check the printing on the new die and what do I see?    7 x 0.5 !!!  Grrrr...(actually made other sounds than grrrrr, but let's not delve into those details).

Called VME and they are sending the correct die (no cost to me, as it should be) and I keep the wrong die.  I was going to buy a M7 x 0.5 tap and have them toss it in the box with the die, but they are out of stock.

Looked on ebay and found someone in china selling a M7 x 0.5 tap for 8.99 with free shipping.  The stuff I've been getting from VME lately has either been coming from brazil or china, so I figure "what the heck" and ordered it.

Assuming comparable quality here's how VME and China direct (via ebay) work out:

VME (via amazon) = Tap $5.90 + shipping $7.00 + 2 - 3 day delivery

China (via ebay) = Tap $8.99 + shipping $0 + 10 - 20 day delivery

If you are not in a hurry and are OK with chinese tooling (it's not always bad...just sometimes) and you aren't ordering enough to amortize shipping costs from someone like VME, then ordering from China can work.  But I find myself wondering if there is a reasonably priced (< 2X china price) USA made alternative that has a full line of metric taps available.  Really common sizes (e.g. 7 x 1.0) can be found lots of places, but when you start getting into the less common sizes I've not had much luck.  At least not without being willing to pay way more than 2X china.  

Anyone have a good source for metric taps / dies that you are willing to share?

Ed


----------



## mredburn (Apr 16, 2014)

I search constantly and to no avail so far.  My normal source doesnt stock anything we could use so its all special order.  I keep looking though


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 16, 2014)

I've bought some supplies from Enco, usually wait till they have a "free shipping/no minimum order" offer. Example, M7x0.5 tap.

(I signed up for their email notices, that's how I find out about the offers.)


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks Duncan - I buy a lot of stuff from enco and I use the same strategy as you.  Wait for free shipping, sales and no minimums.  

I could swear I had looked at enco earlier today for the M7 x .5 tap and didn't find it.  It wouldn't be the first time I've failed to find something with their website search tool that is available in their catalog.  Maybe I accidentally skipped over enco as I worked down my list of usual suppliers?  Who knows.  

Anyway, thanks for the link.

Ed


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 16, 2014)

parklandturner said:


> It wouldn't be the first time I've failed to find something with their website search tool that is available in their catalog.



Me too -- I found my way to the "Hand Taps -- Metric/fine threads" more or less by accident :biggrin:

I really wish that I had not recycled the printed catalog they sent me after my first order -- at least with a paper book I feel that I'm able to scan every page.


----------



## Haynie (Apr 16, 2014)

Enco's website sucks the big muchie wawa.  They have a link to their master catalog.  That is what I use.  Using the search engine blows.


----------

